# Mohawk Intrepid Canoe



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Anyone ever heard of this company and model? Interested in buying a used one and needed some information. Thanks.


----------



## fishdv8 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Mohawk*

I bought a used one last year, I love it! I have it rigged with electronics & a 3.5 hp. It has the square gunnal (easy for mounting rod holders & accessories


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks fishdv8!! I want to put some electronics on the canoe also (trolling motor, fishfinder). Did you buy your canoe from an outfitter or personal classifieds? I really like the Mad River canoes but they are out of my price range. Looks like I will be selecting from Mohawk Intrepid or Old Town discovery. 

Does anyone know what pinned or broached canoe means?


----------

